# LED grow light



## luian98 (Aug 2, 2018)

Hey
I'm looking for some good LED grow light panel and I need some advice here. What LED grow light would you recomend me, something that doesn't exceed $350. Something like marshydro or supernova? Something that has veg and bloom mode?

Enviado desde mi SM-G9650 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Locked (Aug 2, 2018)

I have one 1200 and one 1500 of these King LED's. I love them.  

https://kingledlights.com/

If you have Amazon Prime you can get them for 5 bucks cheaper for the 1200 and 10 bucks cheaper for the 1500 with free 2-day shipping.


----------



## luian98 (Aug 2, 2018)

Hamster Lewis said:


> I have one 1200 and one 1500 of these King LED's. I love them.
> 
> https://kingledlights.com/
> 
> If you have Amazon Prime you can get them for 5 bucks cheaper for the 1200 and 10 bucks cheaper for the 1500 with free 2-day shipping.


Thanks

Enviado desde mi SM-G9650 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Locked (Aug 2, 2018)

luian98 said:


> Thanks
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G9650 mediante Tapatalk




No problem. The 1200 is like 135.00 USD and the 1500 is 155.00 USD.


----------



## Dan789 (Aug 2, 2018)

Yep, I bought at the $239 price, still good, but very nice at $139.


----------



## SMOKINGRANPA (Aug 2, 2018)

Any reason your going with 1500 and 1200 instead of 2 1500?
Seems it would be a more even light spread????
Just curious.


----------



## Locked (Aug 2, 2018)

SMOKINGRANPA said:


> Any reason your going with 1500 and 1200 instead of 2 1500?
> Seems it would be a more even light spread????
> Just curious.



I bought the 1200 first to try out the brand.  Once I knew I liked it I bought a better light from them.


----------



## luian98 (Aug 2, 2018)

Hamster Lewis said:


> I bought the 1200 first to try out the brand.  Once I knew I liked it I bought a better light from them.


And it can switch to veg or bloom?? Or it is veg and bloom combined?

Enviado desde mi SM-G9650 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Locked (Aug 2, 2018)

luian98 said:


> And it can switch to veg or bloom?? Or it is veg and bloom combined?
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G9650 mediante Tapatalk



Combined. No need to switch.


----------



## luian98 (Aug 2, 2018)

Hamster Lewis said:


> Combined. No need to switch.


You just need to change to 12/12

Enviado desde mi SM-G9650 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## SMOKINGRANPA (Aug 3, 2018)

Ahaa  I though so,  I think I may go with 2 1500.
Thanks for that info.


----------



## SMOKINGRANPA (Aug 4, 2018)

Dam, I ordered the 1200 by mistake instead of the 1500.  I need to stay away from amazon when smoking LOL


----------



## luian98 (Aug 4, 2018)

SMOKINGRANPA said:


> Dam, I ordered the 1200 by mistake instead of the 1500.  I need to stay away from amazon when smoking LOL


I think you can cancel the order

Enviado desde mi SM-G9650 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## SMOKINGRANPA (Aug 4, 2018)

Missed the cut off, I can return it or just do what hammy does and run 1200 and 1500, from the grows I see it should work fine till I up grade to, who knows what will be available shortly.


----------



## Nicolas Blair (Oct 17, 2018)

Few months back i was looking for a good quality light for my 3X3 grow fixture.
After a lot of hassle I was still confused.
Then opted for Viparspectra V1200 to get started instead of wasting time in selecting the one.
Here's the Source to which i considered and got a genuine review.
So far it's doing great.
Hope it helps.
Cheers.


----------



## St_Nick (Oct 19, 2018)

I'm a big believer in Viparspectra.  I own 7 of 'em.


----------



## Locked (Oct 19, 2018)

This King LED light will cover just short of an 8 foot by 8 foot area and is just over 300 dollars US.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07DXJW7X5/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## St_Nick (Oct 20, 2018)

Ham, that thing needs a warehouse so as not to toast the plants!   For most indoor personal use grows I think a light that is capable of being within 12-18 inches of the plant in flower is probably better.  That's why I use 600 watt lights.  In HPS, 600 watts was considered most efficient so that's what I used. When I moved over to LED I just found they worked best for me.  I had a King 1000.  Remember them?  After the first grow I opened it up to clean it and found the board said right on it in nickle plated gold print 300 watts!  Not saying they aren't good, lotsa people love 'em but I personally had a bad experience.  That was my 1st ever led grow light so what did I know? Still got it as a matter of fact.  Well, I let a friend use it.


----------



## Locked (Oct 20, 2018)

Almost all LED lights are recommended to be at a 18 to 24 inch range over the plants I believe. And yeah I believe my 1500 King LED pulls under 400 watts. They usually use a number that is the equivalent to a HPS light. Not actual draw. I love my King LED Lights. For the money they kick ass.


----------



## thegloman (Oct 20, 2018)

I purchased a 1200w king led for my 1st led. Been using it for almost 2 months and I Love it!
Was using cfls which get HOT.
No heat problems with led


----------



## TokingTiger (Oct 31, 2018)

if you are calculating your electrical demand on your circuit / breaker.  These LED lights are actually any where from 1/3 to 1/2 actual wattage than what they are labeled. so a 1k watt light would only draw 300 to 500 real watts. most home circuits are on a 15 amp breaker so to keep it safe, and cheaper on electric, keep your demand down to around 10 amps or 1k actual watts.   You can usually find the actual draw in the paperwork on the light, or using a watt killer, you can plug it in and see the actual wattage.  (watt killer's run around $20). they do not kill anything, they only gauge your wattage.  good luck with your grow.


----------



## orangesunshine (Oct 31, 2018)

are you also following the recommended ?
Using tips 
-Lighting Time setup: Vegetative Stage: 12-14 hours on; Flowering Stage: 9-12 hours on. Fruiting Stage: 7- 8 hours on 
-Suggest distance above plants: 4.5-5.5ft.  you also following the recommended :


----------



## SmokeRich211 (Nov 6, 2018)

I'm using the Mars-hydro LED, which is great, and I plan to buy two more Mars Pro II 1600W on Black Friday


----------



## Locked (Nov 6, 2018)

SmokeRich211 said:


> I'm using the Mars-hydro LED, which is great, and I plan to buy two more Mars Pro II 1600W on Black Friday



This King LED covers the same amount of area, consumes the same actual watts, and is 200 dollars cheaper than the Mars Pro II 1600W.

King LED 3000>>>>>https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07DXJW7X5/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## Devile (Nov 13, 2018)

Hamster Lewis said:


> This King LED light will cover just short of an 8 foot by 8 foot area and is just over 300 dollars US.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07DXJW7X5/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


King led says they use 10W chips, why the light draw power is very very low? I am very confused


----------



## Devile (Nov 13, 2018)

SmokeRich211 said:


> I'm using the Mars-hydro LED, which is great, and I plan to buy two more Mars Pro II 1600W on Black Friday



I heard their official website will give 10% discount and free small light  Lol


----------



## Bruce111 (Nov 14, 2018)

I am not a big believer for Mars Hydro light. But i love the Pro II 80 have done for me. I got 210 grams from last grow. I think i can smoke for many days. 
Their green one called reflector light is cheaper than my light. I think you can consider this model.


----------



## R1ch (Dec 3, 2018)

I've seen someone introduce me to marshydro before, but I don't know how it works yet, so I'm going to buy it and give it a try, and then I'll let you know


----------



## Bruce111 (Dec 4, 2018)

So, which light you were using? Buddy? Can it work well? I finished my first grow with LED grow light( Mars pro II 80), i am very happy with the harvest. It also helped me saved a lot of electricity bill indeed.


----------



## Devile (Dec 13, 2018)

R1ch said:


> I've seen someone introduce me to marshydro before, but I don't know how it works yet, so I'm going to buy it and give it a try, and then I'll let you know



Maybe you can try their new light, I saw they have white grow bar now, 600W can replace 1000W hps, I did not test it, so I don't know if it is true, but the pictures seem great


----------



## NCJeff (Dec 13, 2018)

Devile said:


> Maybe you can try their new light, I saw they have white grow bar now, 600W can replace 1000W hps, I did not test it, so I don't know if it is true, but the pictures seem great
> View attachment 250937


they have 2 models one is 150 watts 134 actual draw  the other is 200 watts 196 actual draw according to mars hydro


----------



## KentuckyGold (Jan 28, 2019)

Hey guys I’m growing outdoors and am purchasing plants and seeds. Would the LED 1500 be efficient for starting my seeds indoors around march to have them ready to put outside in May? How many seeds/plants could one of these lights support till they are ready to go outside?


----------



## Dogweed (Jan 29, 2019)

KentuckyGold said:


> Hey guys I’m growing outdoors and am purchasing plants and seeds. Would the LED 1500 be efficient for starting my seeds indoors around march to have them ready to put outside in May? How many seeds/plants could one of these lights support till they are ready to go outside?


  assuming youre talking about the KING 1500

Depends on what you want them to look like when you move them out doors. If you want 3 foot plants ready to become MONSTERS then I bet it might support 2 or 3 plants and you'll want to start them mid February. If you just want to make sure they are at the starting line before the season starts, you can do as many as you can fit under its rated space (probably a little more), and early to mid March would be a good starting point.   Last year I had 36 small plants under an old Mars 300 before spring. They were in 1/2 gallon starter pots for 2 months and got to be between 6-16 inches tall.  I could have done more, but I wasn't going for numbers I only kept 6 out of the bunch.


----------



## QBCrocket (Jan 29, 2019)

Hi Kentucky - be real interested to see how you go I grew out doors for many years ,since Ive been indoors I have tried to get clones under lights to go outside but they turn as soon as I put them out , Ive had some nice plants finish off but they rarely get over 2  foot tall , good luck I hope it works for you


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 29, 2019)

Devile said:


> Maybe you can try their new light, I saw they have white grow bar now, 600W can replace 1000W hps, I did not test it, so I don't know if it is true, but the pictures seem great
> View attachment 250937



i asked to be a tester and after giving them some info about me(like this site), never heard back from them. do you work for mars hydro? you seem to post about them a lot and on very little else...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 29, 2019)

Devile said:


> Maybe you can try their new light, I saw they have white grow bar now, 600W can replace 1000W hps, I did not test it, so I don't know if it is true, but the pictures seem great
> View attachment 250937


Also, I’d warn other members against requesting to ‘try’ their new led. My email has been inundated with junk since I was stupid enough to ask to test the light...


----------



## thegloman (Jan 29, 2019)

QBCrocket said:


> Hi Kentucky - be real interested to see how you go I grew out doors for many years ,since Ive been indoors I have tried to get clones under lights to go outside but they turn as soon as I put them out , Ive had some nice plants finish off but they rarely get over 2  foot tall , good luck I hope it works for you



Its very important to pay attention to the number of hours there is daylight.
If you use 16hrs. light indoors then put them outdoors with only say 12hrs light they will think its time to flower.
If you're gonna put them outdoors, make sure your light hours are about the same as daylight.


----------



## thegloman (Jan 29, 2019)

Mars.  Hehe
Well I'm no expert for sure but I seen enuff to tell now mars depends more on name than product.
I use King but there are many out there that preform as well or better than mars for less.


----------



## Locked (Jan 29, 2019)

thegloman said:


> Mars.  Hehe
> Well I'm no expert for sure but I seen enuff to tell now mars depends more on name than product.
> I use King but there are many out there that preform as well or better than mars for less.



True that.  The age of budget-friendly LEDs is here.  I love my KINGS.


----------



## KentuckyGold (Feb 12, 2019)

Silly question probably guys but would love your input. I have a 5x9 room I want to grow in.  I want to grow about ten plants plus have seeds going in seed cups to replenish at harvest time. Would three king 1500 led lights be efficient for this and would they support both the mature plants and the seedlings at the same time?


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 12, 2019)

are you growing auto's? if you are growing photoperiod plants, you need a veg area and a flower area. the literature says one covers 4x5.6 feet but i am not sure if that is for just veg or veg and flower. i would say that should be enough lighting. might be a little too much for seedlings though.i'd start them separately and slowly harden them off when you get a few sets of leaves.


----------



## KentuckyGold (Feb 12, 2019)

Yes I’ll be growing autos. So should I put the seedlings in another room with its own light?

QUOTE="oldfogey8, post: 1049599, member: 39758"]are you growing auto's? if you are growing photoperiod plants, you need a veg area and a flower area. the literature says one covers 4x5.6 feet but i am not sure if that is for just veg or veg and flower. i would say that should be enough lighting. might be a little too much for seedlings though.i'd start them separately and slowly harden them off when you get a few sets of leaves.[/QUOTE]


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 12, 2019)

i would. plants seem to like t5 fixtures to veg under and they are pretty cheap. i have a 2 bulb 4 footer that i start my seedlings out under. i have also started seeds under regular cfl bulbs too. i just think you'd burn the seedlings under 3 1500's...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 12, 2019)

KentuckyGold said:


> Yes I’ll be growing autos. So should I put the seedlings in another room with its own light?
> 
> QUOTE="oldfogey8, post: 1049599, member: 39758"]are you growing auto's? if you are growing photoperiod plants, you need a veg area and a flower area. the literature says one covers 4x5.6 feet but i am not sure if that is for just veg or veg and flower. i would say that should be enough lighting. might be a little too much for seedlings though.i'd start them separately and slowly harden them off when you get a few sets of leaves.


[/QUOTE]
i need to try some autos sometime. sounds like a nice way to have a perpetual grow going...


----------



## KentuckyGold (Feb 12, 2019)

Yeah I’m anxious to try them. Be nice having a new crop every month if I plan it right .i need to try some autos sometime. sounds like a nice way to have a perpetual grow going...[/QUOTE]
i need to try some autos sometime. sounds like a nice way to have a perpetual grow going...[/QUOTE]


----------



## Sunny Jans (Feb 14, 2019)

150W full spectrum LED grow light which have button to control the lights ,red,blue,full spectrum three modes for choose


----------



## QBCrocket (Feb 14, 2019)

Does any body actually use the veg mode ,


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 14, 2019)

I use the veg mode on my viparspectras. I use it from the time the seeds are sprouted until they are about 4 weeks old and then I switch on the flower and give 'em another week or so before I switch to 12/12.  It keeps the plants squat and promotes lots of branching.


----------



## QBCrocket (Feb 14, 2019)

St_Nick said:


> I use the veg mode on my viparspectras. I use it from the time the seeds are sprouted until they are about 4 weeks old and then I switch on the flower and give 'em another week or so before I switch to 12/12.  It keeps the plants squat and promotes lots of branching.


I now have 2 vispectra 600 . I  use clones so have not used the vege mode might give it a crack next grow see if it makes a difference


----------



## cannabisismylife (Jul 22, 2019)

Hamster Lewis said:


> I have one 1200 and one 1500 of these King LED's. I love them.
> 
> https://kingledlights.com/
> 
> If you have Amazon Prime you can get them for 5 bucks cheaper for the 1200 and 10 bucks cheaper for the 1500 with free 2-day shipping.


I like this one. Might be it for the other plants


----------



## Nicolas Blair (Jul 30, 2019)

Nicolas Blair said:


> Few months back i was looking for a good quality light for my 3X3 grow fixture.
> After a lot of hassle I was still confused.
> Then opted for Viparspectra V1200 to get started instead of wasting time in selecting the one.
> Here's the Source to which i considered and got a genuine review.
> ...



Update - My last yield is 4.5 oz. And yeah, I'm using only single panel.


----------



## KentuckyGold (Jul 30, 2019)

Wow nice haul !


----------



## SmokeRich211 (Jul 31, 2019)

cannabisismylife said:


> I like this one. Might be it for the other plants


Mars Hydro TS 1000, under the light, my plant grew really fast, something about this spectrum the plants really love!


----------

